# speakers in back doors on sentra?



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

Is there anyone out there that has cut holes in the 2 rear doors on their sentra? this is something I am looking into but would not be sure how to get the wires to inside the doors......

any ideas? 

If noone has done it maybe I'll be the guniea pig.... lol


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

You can do it... and i'm very sure you can run the wires some how. If you really want to drill a hole at the inner door jam and run the speaker wires from there.
I'm going to add two more speakers to my 200SX back but there is no door so it will be easier to run the wire without anyone seening it..


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

i might attempt next week after i get paid... i'll take lots of photos and do a write-up (assuming it works ok..) as where to run wires an stuff. Plus this weekend i will be busy putting my 3 ways in my doors and the cone speakers in the rear seems how i finally got my system hooked up.........


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

What three way you have?


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

run wires through existing boot just like front speakers


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, I use to have a 4 door but I can't remember if there is a tubing going into the door.. if so just run it from there. like he said.


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

my 3 ways right now are cheap ass walmart brand (just got new job couldn't afford good ones) but I am going tonite to pick up probably some pioneers


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

save up the $ and get some infinity kappas.. they have the best mids and highs that i know of. Unless you want bass coming from you interior speakers. They have a 3way for about $110 a pair check ebay.


----------

